
Calxeda, Chipmaker Who Sought to Bring ARM to Servers, Has Shut Down - protomyth
http://allthingsd.com/20131219/calxeda-chipmaker-who-sought-to-bring-arm-to-servers-has-shut-down/
======
al_dente
This is sad news and frankly quite surprising. I have been looking forward to
cheap low-power Ceph nodes:
[http://www.inktank.com/calxeda/](http://www.inktank.com/calxeda/)

With ARM supporting virtualization these days, what's keeping them from
becoming a large datacenter actor? Except for the obvious lack of funds.

------
Daviey
I could never understand how they managed to be around as long as they have. I
was constantly assured that they had high untold value in IP.

Really sad to see this happen. Some really great people working there, with
great potential.

